

Show HN: Brainfuck with threads and assertions - scotchfield
https://github.com/scotchfield/brainfuck_py

======
shultays
I made GUI for brainfuck, by 'including' libraries you can modify specific
memory addresses to change pixels on a buffer. Something like a system call.

[http://enginmercan.com/?p=32](http://enginmercan.com/?p=32)

It is in Turkish, just hit run and you should be able to see a hello world.

@gui@ includes the library (for my JS brainfuck interpreter) which adds a
canvas to my page, BF code writes into it

~~~
lfowles
I've also written a visual BF interpreter[0], where you can watch memory and
the instruction pointer as the program runs. (I think it's still broken for
input though perhaps.) Pretty cool image buffer setup in yours though :)

[0]:
[https://github.com/lfowles/brainporn](https://github.com/lfowles/brainporn)

------
z3t4
I guess being able to code brainfuck is like understanding special relativity.
You think it will impress the opposite sex, but it wont, unless you're a girl.
:P

But it does however give you a better understanding on how things work.

~~~
xerophyte12932
Protip: General Relativity is harder than special relativity

------
tempodox
I expect the next version of Brainfuck to have unit tests and agile scrum
sprints.

------
mherrmann
In case someone else also doesn't know what Brainfuck is:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck)

~~~
digi_owl
And for a "practical" example: [http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-
brainfuck-2542.ht...](http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-
brainfuck-2542.html)

Cheers.

